# Why do I ask.......



## Randy (Sep 30, 2004)

so many questions?  Please forgive me if I appear to ask a lot of questions.  I am not "questioning God" at least that is not my intent.  I ask questions because I want to grow.  Also by nature I am not a "blind follower."  In my business and in life I am person who had to be shown.  In my religion this causes me some problems because so many just fly on faith and I have a hard time doing that.  I want to know the truth, the facts.  There are so many religions how can they all be right?  How do I know which ones to follow?  I read the Bible and God helps me a good bit but I am also curious as to others thoughts and understandings.  I love to hear them, I may not agree with them, and I may not follow them but I learn from others just by hearing their thoughts and undestandings.  Maybe that is why I have yet to find a church?

Enough of my ramblings.  Just remember I am trying to grow and therefore I ask questions!  I am not trying to disprove or question God, the Bible or any religion, I am just trying to find my way and I don't want to go the wrong way!


----------



## PWalls (Sep 30, 2004)

Randy,

Me and you are on the same page my friend. I converted from Catholicism to Baptist. Talk about questions. Also, as a new Baptist and receiver of grace/salvation, I have tons of questions and just a few answers.

Please ask away as I will continue to do so.

Just wish they would get around to fixing the Forum name.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 30, 2004)

Randy,
Hopefully that's all any of us are trying to do.     
PWalls, what should the name be?  : 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## duckbill (Sep 30, 2004)

Randy,
none of us have all the answers.  We will not until we stand before God.  Discussion and questions are great.  They inspire us to look in the scriptures and ask the Holy Spirit to help us find the answer.  Don't ever take the repsonses on a forum such as this as truth, but take these responses to God.  I love it that you ask so many questions.  It shows a desire in your heart to become a better Christian.  We all learn from each other and hold each other accountable.  The important thing is to validate what we learn with scripture.
Studying God's word helps us grow spiritually.  Discussions such as these inspire us to "dig in".  You gotta love that.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 30, 2004)

Randy...

Not to sound like a cliche', but "The only dumb question is the one not asked"...

It's the only way we'll learn.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 30, 2004)

In Acts the Bereans were called "noble" and commended for checking whether the things Paul was saying were so.    You shouldn't just blindly folllow, because your heart will never hold on to something that your mind constantly rejects.  


Bandy


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 30, 2004)

*Hey Bro...*

I ask questions every day, and yet has God told me to quit asking - In fact, Jesus told me to "seek and I would find..."  So, how bout' we all keep seeking together,  and claim those wonderful promises our Lord offers...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 30, 2004)

The forum name had a very minor spelling error.

I fixed it.

"Ye have not because ye ask not!"


----------



## garndawg (Sep 30, 2004)

Have I got a book for you!!   

I am totally for asking questions.  I heard an excellent thought last week about "the renewing of your mind".  The main gist was that the 'renewing' Paul spoke of is not an instantaneous occurance, as some hold, but a very gradual process that will never be completed until we're reunited with Christ.  That falls in my understanding of Paul's other comments about constantly testing teachers and teachings against Scripture.  Nice way of thinking about it.

Seems for every subject, somebody's got a book that you just _*absolutely*_ have to read.  But I find that for all my questions, there is one book that is wonderful.  AFTER the Holy Bible.

"Mere Christianity", by C.S. Lewis

I'm reading it again, out loud to my wife.  (Her first time hearing it.)  It's a quick read and she's soaking in every word.  The book's a classic and does just what it says, explaining Lewis' understanding of what constitutes basic, or mere, Christianity.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## mpowell (Sep 30, 2004)

randy,

you touched on, IMO, the ONE word our religion is based on--FAITH.

i don't believe in Christ because my parents told me or a preacher hammered it home.  i believe because in my heart i know He came and died for me so i could live forever.  it's all about faith.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 30, 2004)

Randy, I tell my Sunday School class that the only dumb question is the one you don't ask.  But remember, you must crawl before you can walk, God will reveal things to you as you grow.  As you grow you will better equipped to understand; in fact, God expects us to yearn for more knowledge, to be spiritually thirsty for the things of Christ.


----------



## Junebug (Sep 30, 2004)

Randy, 
I think I know how you may feel.  I'm an engineer...we question everything!    

I grew up in the church surrounded by Christian family and freiends.  During and shortly after my college years I struggled with some aspects of my faith that (prior to my "education") had been unquestioned.  I almost felt as if the training of my brain to solve scientific or mathematical problems should somehow apply to all areas of my life.  

I'm here to tell you; there's no algorithm for faith.  Simply Trust God.

'Bug


----------



## Duff (Sep 30, 2004)

Great thread fellows, and some great answers/suggestions. I enjoy reading and learning from anyone's questions and answers, so ask away Randy and I'll keep learning as well.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 30, 2004)

Randy,
   Keep on asking brother. God is big enough to handle it. You are simply searching and asking legitimate questions about spiritual issues that concern you. We all are searching and finding our way through some very complex issues. 
God will lead you where you need to go if you keep on asking and being open to the possibility that truly serving God requires a constant willingness to grow and change. We are always a work in progress. None of us ever get "there."
God bless you my friend!  
Teach


----------



## Flint Hunter (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll second "Mere Christianity".  What a wonderful book.  C.S. Lewis was an atheist early in his life and set out to try to disprove the existence of a higher power, and the more he questioned the existence of God the more he realized Christianity had to be fact.  C.S. Lewis became arguably the greatest Christian apologist of our time.  Therefore, you may find the more you question, the more you'll discover, and the stronger your faith will be.  "The Problem with Pain" is another great C.S. Lewis book.


----------

